# Strongest character Lucy (2014 Film) can beat



## ExorcistRain (Jul 26, 2014)

So Lucy from the film Lucy looks pretty strong.
But for anyone who saw the movie, who is the strongest character she can beat?
Whether it's from the HST, Fairy Tai, or even DBZ, who can she make it up to 1 on 1?
Both bloodlusted.
No prep.
No restrictions.

Question 2: Can she beat Lucy from Elfen Lied (EoS Manga)?


----------



## Byrd (Jul 26, 2014)

Well her powers include matter manipulation, mental time-traveling, telekinesis, pre-cog, can see radio waves etc.

End of the film she becomes God putting her at universal IMO, its the same way with Akira


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 26, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Well her powers include matter manipulation, mental time-traveling, telekinesis, pre-cog, can see radio waves etc.
> 
> *End of the film she becomes God putting her at universal IMO, its the same way with Akira*



U wot m8...


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 26, 2014)

What the hell?

Does this movie really go god mode?


----------



## Byrd (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes it does... in all seriousness... at the end of the movie, she literally becomes everything in the universal, she virtually becomes omniscience...



> U wot m8...



Yeah it literally goes the Akira route at the end


----------



## ExorcistRain (Jul 26, 2014)

Could any HST/DBZ character blitz her though?


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

If what I've been told at KMC is true, she's a glass cannon and she's been hit by bullets so I suppose

Though I heard she transcends physical form at 100% or something


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm gonna go with Shulk then, because I started playing Xenoblade.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 26, 2014)

I have no real idea how far she could go. Given the ending you would need quite a bit of firepower or she could just outlast you since she's universal....


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> If what I've been told at KMC is true, she's a glass cannon and she's been hit by bullets so I suppose
> 
> Though I heard she transcends physical form at 100% or something



She does. _Supposedly_, she becomes an omnipresent, universal entity.

Of course, this can likely be debated.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Jul 27, 2014)

Uhh, so is the Wikipedia page on Lucy wrong? Because I don't see jack shit about Lucy going universal or even getting planet-level destruction abilities. It states:



			
				Wikipedia plot summary said:
			
		

> [Antagonist] shoots, but in an instant before the bullet strikes, Lucy disappears and only her clothes are left behind. The French policeman Del Rio enters and fatally shoots Mr. Jang. Del Rio asks where Lucy is. [Scientist guy] takes a flash drive from an advanced supercomputer created by Lucy's body using the matter in the room and a text message from Lucy answering the question appears on Del Rio's phone: "I AM EVERYWHERE." An overhead shot of Mr. Jang's body follows with Lucy's voice heard offscreen: "Life was given to us a billion years ago, and now you know what to do with it."




So she seems to get telepathy and something like omnipresence, or at least incorporeal form. Nothing universal there. So someone like Dr. Manhattan should put her down.

With that said, I haven't seen the movie myself and don't know what her powers are leading up to 100% power. Nor is it clear just _how_ powerful 2014 movie Lucy is at the end, so I suspect Elfen Lied Lucy tears her apart until 100% power.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2014)

How about somebody who's seen the movie actually list her feats up to the point she hits a 100?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 27, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> I'm gonna go with Shulk then, because I started playing Xenoblade.



Great game. The title of the new Monolith Soft game makes me wonder if they're going to turn it into Nintendo's Final Fantasy series.


----------



## GreenStache (Jul 27, 2014)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 27, 2014)

AngryHeretic said:


> Nor is it clear just _how_ powerful 2014 movie Lucy is at the end.



First of all, does this girl have a last name? We need a more elegant title for her if she's going to be around the OBD.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Great game. The title of the new Monolith Soft game makes me wonder if they're going to turn it into Nintendo's Final Fantasy series.



It's indeed a good game, there's some annoying parts, but I can't help but do all the quests anyway. As for Nintendo, I don't think they'll go that far.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 27, 2014)

Just watched the movie so feats:

Some sort of superhuman reflexes (faster than a lot of guys at least) 

Doesn't feel pain

Mental time travel

Matter manipulation/transmutation 

Stated Omnipresence at the end of the movie

Possible Omniscience

Can manipulate radio waves

Can see into a person's body

Shapeshifting

Some sort of contact based telepathy 

TK, most destructive feats was only wall level.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 27, 2014)

Saw the movie Friday. I believe the best she did was: 

Manipulate matter 

Time stop / mental time travel- no limitations are shown, in movie she goes back in time millions of years. 

Control radio waves- TV, phone, computer etc.... 

She is able to absorb energy, from surrounding matter-  

Stated omnipresence 

Perfect memory- implied to understand all secrets in the universe.... 

Telekinesis

Create invisible barriers ( barriers are shown to be powerful enough to completely stop speeding cars) 

Able to see the life force of living beings. 

Contact based telepathy- can access subconscious to collect forgotten memories


Basically, prior to omnipresence, her only combat feats are wall level barriers, time control, and telekinesis.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 27, 2014)

When did she time stop?


----------



## Byrd (Jul 27, 2014)

He probably talking about that scene when she was mentally going back in time... however tho in one of those instances she manage to project herself in front of one of the first humans....


----------



## AngryHeretic (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah, based off of those feats I stand by my original statement. The only powers she has that will be of use in combat are (possible) time stop, TK, barriers, transmutation, shapeshifting, energy absorption, and omnipresence at the end. There are _many_ comic book characters with those sorts of powers, omnipresence aside. Someone like Dr. Manhattan should be able to pull off a victory against her 100% form. 

So the strongest character she can beat for sure is probably someone who's a slightly lower-magnitude reality warper than her.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 27, 2014)

Kazu said:


> When did she time stop?



I'm not sure if she outright stopped time, but I do explicitly remember her rewinding time like a DVD. 

She was also clearly able to interact with the past since creatures could see her and she touched the first humens finger....


----------



## randomsurfer (Jul 27, 2014)

Well...at the end of the movie, she loses her physical form so how does one go on to attack her?


----------



## Byrd (Jul 27, 2014)

be able to destroy a universe


----------



## Kazu (Jul 27, 2014)

Or telepathy

Or some sort of soul-affecting attack


----------



## Byrd (Jul 28, 2014)

> telepathy



not at 100%, but it would have to be some high level telepathy


----------



## AngryHeretic (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, soulfuck should do it.


----------



## randomsurfer (Jul 28, 2014)

AngryHeretic said:


> Yeah, soulfuck should do it.



How does that work without a target?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 28, 2014)

Femto/Griffith could take her.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2014)

She goes universal?  is this really true?


TTGL said:


> Femto/Griffith could take her.



Needs prep to warp the planet and the IOE is only planetary itself but he can take someone who became the whole universe?. Unless Berserk has gotten much much stronger, no.

Good luck soul screwing the whole universe as well.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 30, 2014)

Pretty much, after learning all the secrets of the universe, she disappears into the space time continuum... when the dude ask where she was at? a text came on his phone and stated that she was everywhere...

100% Lucy 

- Omnipresent (universal) 
- Omniscience (universal)

with the rest of her feats


----------



## Solrac (Jul 30, 2014)

(Fuck, ExorcistRain beat it to me to create this thread, but anyways...)

I just seen this movie last night and all I have to say is: Holy Jesus...

In the past several years of my life, i haven't seen an action movie protagonist THIS overpowered and hax ever. 

As for the run-down for her abilities and feats: Where do I even fucking begin, mates...?

After taking the CPH4 drug, she develops extreme martial arts + improbable aiming skills and to boot, frickin' TK. And she keeps getting more and more hax each time her brain power increases by 10%. She can instantly read and absorb information and can read the mind of a person by somatically connecting to their forehead and can detect information everywhere in her vicinity. And she can create some barriers. And she is fucking good at figuring out mathematics, logic, and stats, which means genius-level intellect.

I mean omfg, Lucy is just one cheap-ass bitch you don't want to get near. But as for durability feats, I'm not really sure what she has. She's probably a glass cannon. And I think she has the limit that if she doesn't consume enough CPH4 in time, she would either never reach her full potential or she would eventually die. 

And on a side note, I don't think that outside of very slight implications, she is in any way universal-level or even full planet-level in DC at least. And she didn't exactly warp time in the traditional sense, she could only view all of time and fast-forward/rewind/pause it like she's watching a recorded episode of a TV show, but nonetheless it was impressive.  

At levels of her brain power less than 99%, she can easily take down other high-end action/war movie heroes and squads like Jason Bourne, Rambo, the Lone Survivor Navy SEALs, Full Metal Jacket marines, Act of Valor SEALs, John McClane (), just about any member of the Expendables from one and two (except for maybe Chuck "Booker" Norris), and many others. Although Professor X and Magneto from the X-Men movies would still wreck her. Hell even Andrew Detmer, Steve, and Matt from Chronicle could give her trouble if they attacked first. 

At 100%, she could probably stalemate with Will Caster from Transcendence or all the movie X-Men/beat the movie Avengers. Or something. But in this form, her only feat was assimilating with all the nearby computers or machines in the room she was in. 

Speaking of which, I should probably make a Transcendence vs Lucy thread later.

Lucy was a fucking lame and cheesy action movie. Never cared too much for Scarlett Johansson. Transcendence was a much more awesome and better movie, cause it had Johnny Depp in it. The only redeeming part of this movie was having Morgan Freeman in it[.


----------



## ExorcistRain (Jul 30, 2014)

@Jakers tbh Will Caster didn't seem all that powerful to me. Did the nanobots only spread to that city or the world? I've seen Transcendence, and tbh Ulquiorra would beat him by spamming lanzas like there is no tomorrow. Although I did fall asleep at one point during the movie lol.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 31, 2014)

From what everyone says  she seems to be very glass cannon. Did it show her to manipulate the weather, or stars? It sounds like she just astral project herself in the past but she did anything to modify the past?  If she is able to manipulate technology on a global scale or just what ever around her at the time?


----------



## Solrac (Jul 31, 2014)

well seems like as someone is already starting to discuss Transcendence with me, I guess making a Lucy vs Transcendence thread in the OBD would be redundant I suppose.



ExorcistRain said:


> @Jakers tbh Will Caster didn't seem all that powerful to me. Did the nanobots only spread to that city or the world? I've seen Transcendence, and tbh Ulquiorra would beat him by spamming lanzas like there is no tomorrow. Although I did fall asleep at one point during the movie lol.



dude are you kidding me? Will Caster at his prime became the whole fucking world's living Internet and he was going to learn the secrets of the universe just like Lucy did at the end of the movie. And Will Caster only lost because he allowed Evelyn to upload the virus into him and wanted to save humanity rather than technological civilization (PIS). 

And I think even when he was getting weakened, his nanostuff was still pretty much manipulating and fucking with all of nature and even technology on a global level. With prep, Transcendence is a fucking planetary/lifewiper being. Lucy never showed any feats on par with that, except for maybe the mental time-travel/manipulation thing where she goes all the way back to the dinosaurs ages and probably even the beginning of the Earth, which is the best feat she has to compare to Will Caster's. 

Not to mention Will Caster/Transcendence has potential planetary-level omnipresence and his nanotech can possess like a whole army of humans and anyone who is killed and revived by him becomes a part of him. And not to mention each time you kill his minions, he can instantly revive multiple of them at the same time and give them all super-strength and possibly even enhance them further each time. His nanotech can also mindrape or connect into people's minds from remote distances, while Lucy has to physically touch the person's forehead to read their minds.  

And if we compared enemies: Lucy only fought against hired thugs and gangsters who never fueled themselves with the CPH4 drug and evaded the police on some occasions. Most of the time she seemed to be bloodlusted while fighting. 

While Will was fighting against special forces, army/militia, terrorists, FBI agents, and the government as well as R.I.F.T, a group of fanatical zealots that are specifically trained and dedicated to their cause in fighting against technology. And considering he was actually being non-violent and even almost benevolent, when dealing with them, imagine how scary and powerful Will would be if he was actually bloodlusted like Lucy and wanted to be a dick.  

And if we compared fuel sources: Will just needs mainly solar power to fuel himself, while Lucy, at less than 99% of her brain power, has to take more of the CPH4 drug as soon as possible, otherwise she'd never reach her strongest level and die.

Lucy before reaching 100% was still mostly peak human in durability and possibly speed. 

Lucy at 100% has pretty much no feats other than turning into a black blob of some sort and assimilating all the computers and machines in the room into her being and giving Morgan Freeman a flash drive and stating that she's "everywhere" (possible planetary-level omnipresence). 

At less than 100%, there isn't much Lucy could do to Transcendence without prep at least as Transcendence wouldn't have a merely single physical body for her to attack (but she could fare well against his army of minions just fine) and if Will's nanbots got a hold of her, he could extract all the CPH4 drug out of her body. Or he just jacks Lucy and assimilates her into "Transcendence". Come to think of it, Lucy as one of Will Caster's minions would be pretty powerful and cool. 

At 100%, Will Caster in his prime via feats would still have superior or arguably equal DC/range to Lucy. But they can't do anything much to each other at this level, so stalemate (until a possible sequel comes out for Lucy or something).

Whew that was a long one.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 31, 2014)

tonpa said:


> From what everyone says  she seems to be very glass cannon. Did it show her to manipulate the weather, or stars? It sounds like she just astral project herself in the past but she did anything to modify the past?  If she is able to manipulate technology on a global scale or just what ever around her at the time?



no she did not manipulate the weather or the stars... 

she only did the time-travelling within her own mind and if anyone shot her in her normal human parts before she reached 100% or 99%, she'd probably be dead. 

she only casually read and absorbed tons of detailed information from technology she sees and shows some pre-cog, she didn't do anything to manipulate them except for making her face appear and talk with people on the screens of whatever tv or other devices are present, much less doing anything on a global scale. 

but I will say that she is also extremely quick on the draw and has excellent aiming skills. And has shown one instance of shapeshifting/disguising herself and even changing her hands into the limbs or paws of other animals.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 31, 2014)

Lucy would just outlast him


----------



## Solrac (Jul 31, 2014)

^ ummmm.... how? She has virtually no means of affecting Transcendence without extensive prep.

Whereas Will Caster has several ways to one-shot or affect her, unless she starts off at 100%.

And before you say that she's "universal" at 100%, there's not really much to indicate that outside of speculative implication. In terms of omnscience, maybe, but Will Caster was about to have universal-level omniscience as well at the end of his movie. As for omnipresence, even though it's impressive that she disappeared into the space-time continuum, her being universal in omnipresence is VERY "iffy" (and the same could be applied to Will Caster too). Transcendence's omnipresence is actually shown several times in the movie rather than just stated/implied. 

In terms of sheer destructive capacity/range, Will Caster still has the upper hand against even 100% Lucy.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2014)

Movie seems like it went overboard with her becoming God.


----------



## tonpa (Aug 1, 2014)

Jakers said:


> no she did not manipulate the weather or the stars...
> 
> she only did the time-travelling within her own mind and if anyone shot her in her normal human parts before she reached 100% or 99%, she'd probably be dead.
> 
> ...



Then she doesn't sound impressive at all. That not time travel. That like saying korra could time travel. She is able to go visit her past lives interact with them  for a short time but that not time travel that just astral projection.  It doesn't sound like she became god just a high level being in her own fictional universe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2014)

Care to show me a single universal feat from Lucy beside this whole "I'm everywhere" Schtick ? Because a lot of you seem to imply a lot of things.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 1, 2014)

Seconded.

Going by that logic, I could say Will Caster is universal too, simply because he was about to learn all the secrets of the universe in the end. But he's not lmao.

And he has actually shown omnipresence rather than implying it.


----------



## randomsurfer (Aug 1, 2014)

Chances are, unless the character has a universal scale power to blow up the universe or manipulate it, that character is not going to beat a 100% Lucy. If the character is strong enough, it'll be a stalemate because neither can kill each other.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 1, 2014)

> Unlocks all secrets of the universe
> says I am everywhere... 
> planetary omnipresence 

 

She basically disappears from the space-time continuum and becomes everything meaning you have to be able to destroy a universe to kill her... making her universal in terms of Durability


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 2, 2014)

Shulk has this in the bag.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 2, 2014)

randomsurfer said:


> Chances are, unless the character has a universal scale power to blow up the universe or manipulate it, that character is not going to beat a 100% Lucy. If the character is strong enough, it'll be a stalemate because neither can kill each other.



Again, there is VERY little implication that 100% Lucy is anywhere near universal level. And even then, it's mostly just omniscience.



Byrd said:


> > Unlocks all secrets of the universe
> > says I am everywhere...
> > planetary omnipresence
> 
> ...



Unlocking the secrets of the universe =/= Having universal durability. 

That just makes her omniscient on that level (something Will Caster was about to achieve too, with prep at least) 

Even if (and that's a grand IF) 100% Lucy does have "universal" omnipresence or even durability, she still lacks the DC/Range/Firepower to defeat or even deal with Transcendence. Which is why I said, at less than 100%, Transcendence has several ways to destroy her (and with prep, one-shots her), but at 100%, they both stalemate each other.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Aug 2, 2014)

Any energy being that lacks a physical body or can exist outside of one can claim to "be everywhere". Also, unlocking the secrets of the universe in no way gives universal durability. That statement could mean any number of things, including her simply gaining full knowledge of the universe's physics. Again, _we don't know._ And just because we don't know doesn't mean we can automatically jump to the conclusion that she's omnipresent or omnipotent.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 2, 2014)

Her time travel is real. She affected the prehistoric Lucy and sparked evolution.

Her time travel is the butterfly effect style but bumped up.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Aug 2, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Her time travel is real. She affected the prehistoric Lucy and sparked evolution.
> 
> Her time travel is the butterfly effect style but bumped up.



Exactly, she interacted with he past I don't know where people get this astral projection nonsense- it's real time travel. 

The dinasours saw her, one tried to eat her. 

She interacted with the beings that lived on prehistoric earth. It's clearly legitimate time travel. 

Even if she used some mental time travel- she compressed time to the point that she experienced millions of years in seconds. 

I don't see how becoming the world  wide web and becoming one with space/time is in any way comparable. 

According to the in movie explanation to how time is the only constant that all molecules have- and that when a object moves fast enough it disappears- indicates that Lucy is omnipresent. 
Not only are we given the example but we are also given imagery to symbolize her omnipresence. 

At the end of the movie we see all her cells fusing into a single cell. That clearly shows that she became one with everything. 

It's obvious that her example of a accelerating. Car disappearing is the same thing as her disappearing at 100%.


----------



## tonpa (Aug 2, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Exactly, she interacted with he past I don't know where people get this astral projection nonsense- it's real time travel.
> 
> The dinasours saw her, one tried to eat her.
> 
> ...


People gave a shitty explanation of the time travel so its hard to understand the feat without seeing it and breaking it down. I haven't seen the movie yet but a lot of things can be interrupted. Character statements can only go so far if she hasn't shown to do anything that more than a small building level in terms of feats then jumps to universal is a big stretch don't you think. We hear character statements in fiction  that they are god and such to that sort but more often than not just blowing smoke out of their asses.


----------



## randomsurfer (Aug 2, 2014)

Jakers said:


> Again, there is VERY little implication that 100% Lucy is anywhere near universal level. And even then, it's mostly just omniscience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter whether she's universal level or not, the very fact that there is no single tangible target that Will Caster can attack makes it impossible for him to beat.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 2, 2014)

tonpa said:


> People gave a shitty explanation of the time travel so its hard to understand the feat without seeing it and breaking it down. I haven't seen the movie yet but a lot of things can be interrupted. Character statements can only go so far if she hasn't shown to do anything that more than a small building level in terms of feats then jumps to universal is a big stretch don't you think. We hear character statements in fiction  that they are god and such to that sort but more often than not just blowing smoke out of their asses.



The universal thing may be debatable. But people claiming her time manipulation is not real; come on.

It was clearly real.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm on the fence with the time-manipulation

Granted she was spotted by a Dinosaur and able to touch a primitive human.


She has omnipresence... thats not debatable


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2014)

Again can someone show me she has omnipresence within the known universe (since that's what the word actually means being everywhere at the same time ).


----------



## tonpa (Aug 2, 2014)

From what it looks like  "i am everywhere"  is really debatable. It looks like she just invisible and hasn't shown to manipulate anything that isn't in her surrounding area. Now if that person was in the other side of the world or if the text message appear world wide then that wouldn't be debatable.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 2, 2014)

> She is invisible now

topfuckinglel


----------



## tonpa (Aug 2, 2014)

Byrd said:


> > She is invisible now
> 
> topfuckinglel



much believable than she becomes one with the universe.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 2, 2014)

tonpa said:


> much believable than she becomes one with the universe.


Not really
We have no bloody reason to think she is lying other than your "i don't like it" assumption.
Portrayal and author intent might not be a main backup but are perfectly fine to shove Occam's razor on this kind of bs.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 2, 2014)

Byrd said:


> I'm on the fence with the time-manipulation
> 
> Granted she was spotted by a Dinosaur and able to touch a primitive human.
> 
> ...



Why are you on the fence with time manipulation? It was clear as day.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 2, 2014)

> perfectly fine to shove Occam's razor on this kind of bs.



Exactly



> Why are you on the fence with time manipulation? It was clear as day.



It was and so was the interactions of the indians, Dinosaur and ape-man

Its highly possible she was at two places at once .. if thats the case... she would have time-stop on her list

Idk tho


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes time stop as well as rewind.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Aug 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Not really
> We have no bloody reason to think she is lying other than your "i don't like it" assumption.
> Portrayal and author intent might not be a main backup but are perfectly fine to shove Occam's razor on this kind of bs.



I literally don't give two shits about the actual discussion, but how does OR side with Omnipresence over invisibility?


----------



## Byrd (Aug 2, 2014)

OR would side with the Omnipresence given she would have said she was invisible if she really was


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Aug 2, 2014)

Byrd said:


> OR would side with the Omnipresence given she would have said she was invisible if she really was



But that was a character statement, and how would she even know what 'everywhere' is?

Anyway, I don't think she was invisible per say,  I feel like that would have been obvious to her if that was the case, so yes, she would have just said that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 2, 2014)

LoveLessNHK said:


> I literally don't give two shits about the actual discussion, but how does OR side with Omnipresence over invisibility?


Cuz a assumption + portrayal and statement> non backed up assumption which tonpa made up just because.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 2, 2014)

> But that was a character statement, and *how would she even know what 'everywhere' is?*
> 
> Anyway, I don't think she was invisible per say, I feel like that would have been obvious to her if that was the case, so yes, she would have just said that.



By being omniscience as she learns all the secrets of the universe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2014)

Man if I had a dollar every time someone said they where omnipresent/omnipotent without feat of such in their name but really was full of it.

I can buy maybe planetary but Universally ? Nope


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 2, 2014)

If you're gonna give omnipresence to this girl and not give to Shaman King Hao, something is wrong with the world.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Man if I had a dollar every time someone said they where omnipresent/omnipotent without feat of such in their name but really was full of it.
> 
> I can buy maybe planetary but Universally ? Nope


no one is omnipotent here.
just an in verse omniscience claiming to be omnipresent without reasons (at least as far as people are talking) to lie.
both planetary and universal follow the same logic and are the only opitions folowing OR.
the high end is further supported by her omniscience inverse stats.(which aren't really up to debate)
of course the LE is still within the options, but is frankly less supported than the high end.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 2, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> If you're gonna give omnipresence to this girl and not give to Shaman King Hao, something is wrong with the world.



Last time I checked Hao is  credited omnipresence,; is omnipotence which is not credited.


----------



## randomsurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

tonpa said:


> From what it looks like  "i am everywhere"  is really debatable. It looks like she just invisible and hasn't shown to manipulate anything that isn't in her surrounding area. Now if that person was in the other side of the world or if the text message appear world wide then that wouldn't be debatable.



She has already shown the ability to manipulate objects at a distance prior to her 100%.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 6, 2014)

randomsurfer said:


> It doesn't matter whether she's universal level or not, the very fact that there is no single tangible target that Will Caster can attack makes it impossible for him to beat.



Will Caster doesn't have a single tangible target for Lucy to beat.

At 100%, it's a draw/stalemate. Will still has superior feats of DC/Range/Firepower and some nature/planet-shaping hax. Lucy in this level is nigh-featless. But they are both kinda intangible and can't hurt each other. And Will still has potentially universal-level omniscience too. And if he was still growing stronger and stronger before he allowed the virus to be uploaded. 

Less than 100%, Will Caster has way more options, better hax (excluding lucy's time travel thing), and one-shots her.  

You know, I'm just going to let the debate end here already.


----------



## randomsurfer (Aug 6, 2014)

Jakers said:


> Will Caster doesn't have a single tangible target for Lucy to beat.
> 
> At 100%, it's a draw/stalemate. Will still has superior feats of DC/Range/Firepower and some nature/planet-shaping hax. Lucy in this level is nigh-featless. But they are both kinda intangible and can't hurt each other. And Will still has potentially universal-level omniscience too. And if he was still growing stronger and stronger before he allowed the virus to be uploaded.
> 
> ...



I'm arguing that Will has no way of beating her, not that Lucy can beat him. None of Will's feat mean a thing here.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 6, 2014)

randomsurfer said:


> I'm arguing that Will has no way of beating her, not that Lucy can beat him. None of Will's feat mean a thing here.



No way of beating her in 100%, I agree maybe. But otherwise, Will eats her alive.


----------

